# VMR Wheels | V713 FREE SHIPPING/MOUNT BALANCE SALE!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*VMR Wheels | V713 Back to School SALE!!!*

With the school year just around the corner we've decided to run a back to school special on our Gunmetal 19" V713 wheel! This sale is for the 19x8.5 +45 5x112 57.1 VW EOS fitment Gunmetal V713. I'd really love to see a set of these on the EOS platform so please contact me if you are interested!

On any orders received before or on Sept 3rd, we are offering *FREE SHIPPING *on any wheel-only orders or *FREE MOUNTING & BALANCING *on any wheel and tire packages! Remember, all of our wheels include a 1 year warranty against manufacturer's defects, JWL/VIA Certification, and that unbeatable VMR customer service! 

If you have any questions or would like to place an order post up here, PM me, or contact me directly via email at [email protected] or via phone @ 714-442-7916 Ext. 106!

-Matt


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Bump for some BBK clearance! 

The owner reported the wheels spun freely with the ECS Stage 5's but he ended up using some small 2mm spacers for piece of mind. Keep in mind, the Stage 5's run on the larger side for BBK's as well :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Three days to go!


----------

